# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H95a - Alpine Italian marker ?

## Sile

I have recently found this site

http://haplogroup.org/mtdna/rsrs/l12...hv/h/h95/h95a/

which shows that many H95a come from either Italy or USA ( where did they migrate from ?)

Of the Italians
one is my sister
one surname Calderan is from the Carnian Alps Friuli
and another is from Trentino region

My ftdna match is with a "south Swedish " whose ancestors date to 1645 , but is part of the south western Finnish ftdna project ( Kven people ?)


I do not know where I can retrieve HG ID from

----------


## Sile

I received another match in ftdna for mtdna H95a from Finnish/swedish ...............surname * Ströberg 
*
my matches now are 4 x Italians and 2 x finnish/swedes .................this does not include any from link in post #1

----------


## Sile

> I received another match in ftdna for mtdna H95a from Finnish/swedish ...............surname * Ströberg 
> *
> my matches now are 4 x Italians and 2 x finnish/swedes .................this does not include any from link in post #1


another update, I now have

4 x italians ( Veneto, Friuli, Trento and the Carnian Alps ) and 3 from finland and sweden ...........latest surname *Lassen*

----------


## Sile

> another update, I now have
> 
> 4 x italians ( Veneto, Friuli, Trento and the Carnian Alps ) and 3 from finland and sweden ...........latest surname *Lassen*


as another H95a appears with surname Saloheimo ( I guess finnish ) then I have changed my mind and think that H95a is now swedish/finnish in origin even though H95 has only been found in "lombard lands" of Italy...Pavia, Bergamo and Sondrio

My guess is that either the longobards and or the goths/ostrogoths of the baltic sea brought this marker to Alpine Italy/austria

----------


## Sile

> as another H95a appears with surname Saloheimo ( I guess finnish ) then I have changed my mind and think that H95a is now swedish/finnish in origin even though H95 has only been found in "lombard lands" of Italy...Pavia, Bergamo and Sondrio
> 
> My guess is that either the longobards and or the goths/ostrogoths of the baltic sea brought this marker to Alpine Italy/austria


more swedes with H95a

----------


## Sile

another high swedish match arrived today from kivik 

so my high level matches are 80% swedes and 20% north-italian ............apart from veneto the other north -italian comes from Tramonti di Sopra

----------


## Sile

Another mtdna match for me in mtdna ( I only refer to top matches ) First non swede or non italian who matches me 

surname Bihrle from Pfalz, Bavaria, Germany

----------


## Sile

Another H95a match with me
surname - Maria Michelli .....from Cavazzo Carnico in Friuli Italy
Her date is early 1800 .......
.
.
oops
forgot the other
surname Nevia Gei - Augsburg Bavaria .............seems like German born of Italian parents from Belluno province, Valle di Cadore

----------


## Regio X

@Sile
Have you seen the Country Report for H95a? ->
https://www.familytreedna.com/public/mt-dna-haplotree/H

----------


## Sile

> @Sile
> Have you seen the Country Report for H95a? ->
> https://www.familytreedna.com/public/mt-dna-haplotree/H


thanks ....I got on my ftdna 4 swedes.....the report is short of a few 
.
Agneta Åkesson
H95a 3/15/2018
.
Birgitta Apollonia Lassen
H95a 5/10/2017
.
Maarit Ströberg
H95a 3/10/2017
.
Mrs. Elli Aino Sofia Luomanaho
Margareta Hokansdotter; b.1630; Ljungby Sweden H95a 3/4/2013
.
plus a bavarian
.
Plus got contact from Adriano ( the furlano who you know ) whose ancestor is also H95a ........had many chit-chats while I was on beach holidays
.
currently checking on these people for that marker instead of Goth or lombard
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osi_(tribe)

----------


## Sile

I have just received another H95a match via ftdna

surname Bergstrand from Malmo Sweden

it would seem that H95a is more Swedish than alpine Italy or Austria

----------


## zanipolo

> I have just received another H95a match via ftdna
> surname Bergstrand from Malmo Sweden
> it would seem that H95a is more Swedish than alpine Italy or Austria


Received a note from Bergstrand , origin of this person is from Bolzano, South Tyrol in Italy

I still think this markers origins is Swedish , either Ostrogoth or Longobard

----------


## torzio

The person whose is Bergstrand, has maternal surnames which are more Tyrolese than Italian or swedish

----------


## torzio

The following surnames have H95a mtdna , all living between Fonzaso, Bolzano, Innsbruck and Worgl ...............2 families ..............hard to keep track , when women accept the husbands surname

Pfannhauser
Keiblinger
Schweiger
Zochling
Gei
Micheli

----------


## torzio

Herta joanna Holler , born Bolzano is another H95a.......circa 1920ish

----------


## torzio

I ran the snptracker for h95a mtdna and it states/shows .....east austria
Then used for fathers T2b17.....it shows central germany rhine river area.....
Then on my grandfather mtdna T1a1e and it shows south sweden

----------


## torzio

my mtdna

----------


## MOESAN

> my mtdna


Like a lot of others I was thinking in a northern origine (at Chalco ages or around), carried to Italy and South Germany by Germanics tribes; but this map seems saying another story. What is this map based on?

----------


## torzio

> Like a lot of others I was thinking in a northern origine (at Chalco ages or around), carried to Italy and South Germany by Germanics tribes; but this map seems saying another story. What is this map based on?


Data is from ftdna analysis
http://scaledinnovation.com/gg/snpTracker.html
change symbol to female one to run your mtdna
The person does answer your queries

----------


## torzio

Spoke yesterday to the owner of my closest match for mtdna H95a

surname of the oldest in their line is Monte from Ragaogna Friuli circa 1820

my oldest is 1710 from Maser Veneto

other italian is surname Holler from Bolzano

then there is a Bavarian

and also 4 x swedes

----------


## torzio

some H95a which is related to my line

Maria Joanna Holler b.1905 Bolzano
Francesca Gruber b.1874 in Bolzano

----------


## torzio

Anna Griessler 1855 from Bolzano

Barbara Mayr 1740 from Emms


looks like its a pure alpine mtdna ............with 3 swedes and 1 swede was from bolzano and married a swede in 1920

----------


## torzio

deleted double post

----------


## torzio

[QUOTE=torzio;593100]I spoke to my swedish-Bolzano match ....................her line is the line from Bolzano.........see below at the links

http://trentinogenealogy.com/

and this, but I cannot read german/austrian

https://apps.tirol.gv.at/bildarchiv/#1576514145655_0

----------


## torzio

H95a match with myself

Carol Dimpfl
mother is Louise Weiner 1905-1989

her mother is Alvina Wiener (born Boetcher) b.1864- 1924 married Louis Weiner


I have gone back the line to 

*Maria Katharina Knabenbauer (1767 - 1852) Born in Rinchnach, Regen, Bayern, Deutschland on 18 Sept 1767 to Anton Knabenbauer and Theres Mader.
*

I have zero on Theres Mader who would carry the H95a line


all these are linked with above and myself are also linked with........Neuman , Steiner and Moser ( neuman is also paternal related ) ................Moser is from Trentino ............great italian cyclist francesco moser was from there https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francesco_Moser

----------


## torzio

Another match for me ( 3rd to 6th cousin ) 2 shared segments , also shared with my sister

via surname Burkhardt
to
Atilana Vettorazzi
from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Levico_Terme 
Trentino


................................................

same distant and match as my *confirmed grandmother sister Maternal side* with the Vendrasco family from Oné 31010 Province of Treviso

and same again with the Mara von Escher match from Trentino

all are linked

----------


## torzio

Another mtdna match

Steiner family from Barbian South Tyrol

oldest I was told

Anna Steiner b.1781 
father Michael
mother Maria Gagriller also from barbian

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbian

----------


## torzio

Another match for me ...........this time in 
Zufikon
Aargau, 5620 Switzerland

Justina Eichholzer circa 1900

----------


## torzio

Another H95a match for myself and my sister

surname = Chrzan
from......Visby Gotland, Sweden

All other swedes I have ( 4 of them ) are from Scania Sweden

----------


## torzio

Swedish Maiden names are impossible to track...every surname is different for the women following daughter to mother to grandmother etc

----------


## torzio

Got a email from Annika ( sweden ) yesterday in regards to her grandmother South-Tyrol H95a origins ...................migrated via marriage to Sweden 1919
They have very close matches to familiy surnamed Zordan ( Giordano in Italian )...2nd cousins .................link found in Queensland Australia ( more investigations needed by me )

*Origine del cognome Zordan
*
*Origine*

*Deriva da modificazioni dialettali del nome Giordano.
Tracce di questa cognomizzazione si trovano nel 1400 a Venezia con il Notaio Daniele Zordan che esercitò dal 1484 al 1517.
Il cognome Zordan è tipico veneto, con massima concentrazione nel vicentino.
*

I cannot see any notable % of the name in Trentino area
file:///C:/Users/User/AppData/Local/Temp/899163_nachnamen_in_suedtirol_-_2010.pdf

*Zorda è quasi unico ed è quasi sicuramente dovuto ad un errore di trascrizione di Zordan, che è tipico veneto, con massima concentrazione nel vicentino, Zordani, quasi unico, è dovuto a errori di trascrizione, derivano da modificazioni dialettali del nome Giordano, tracce di questa cognominizzazione le troviamo nel 1400 a Venezia con il Notaio Daniele Zordan che esercitò dal 1484 al 1517.*

----------


## torzio

Another H95a , further details................my closest match in ftdna ...............surname Ciot from Vittorio Veneto ( town was known as Ceneda prior WW1 ) and also nearly town fregona.

Ciotti/Ciot oltre che da una forma ipocoristica aferetica di _Felice_, potrebbe derivare dall'aggettivo medievale '_ciotto_' = "_sciancato_", mantenutosi nell'antico italiano.

They are also related to the Ciot of Prata di Pordenone


I am linked with this line that died in WW1
CIOT
 Antonio
 ...........S. Giovanni al Natisone T.492 
 ..........11/1/1917

----------


## torzio

> Got a email from Annika ( sweden ) yesterday in regards to her grandmother South-Tyrol H95a origins ...................migrated via marriage to Sweden 1919
> They have very close matches to familiy surnamed Zordan ( Giordano in Italian )...2nd cousins .................link found in Queensland Australia ( more investigations needed by me )
> 
> *Origine del cognome Zordan
> *
> *Origine*
> 
> *Deriva da modificazioni dialettali del nome Giordano.
> Tracce di questa cognomizzazione si trovano nel 1400 a Venezia con il Notaio Daniele Zordan che esercitò dal 1484 al 1517.
> ...



Further drilling down ( easy because Women do not take the husband surname in Marriage ) ....found Zordan mother wassurname* Carlassare* from Cogollo del Cengio , Vicenza Province.......her mother was a *Panozzo* from Tresche Conca ( now known as Roana ) , this Panozzo was Teresa Panozzo born 1820 who married Francesco Lello.......
Lello matches me also in my ydna matches

The Lello family in USA seem to be un-contactable as this is where Lello link me to

----------


## torzio

> Another mtdna match
> 
> Steiner family from Barbian South Tyrol
> 
> oldest I was told
> 
> Anna Steiner b.1781 
> father Michael
> mother Maria Gagriller also from barbian
> ...



This line of H95a ( found recently in the Hafner family tree ) went from Steiner to Scheider to Stanger and to Peroni 1935-1997 ...............all from Innsbruck to Trento line

Pity the woman change their surname after marriage, hard to follow

----------


## torzio

> Further drilling down ( easy because Women do not take the husband surname in Marriage ) ....found Zordan mother wassurname* Carlassare* from Cogollo del Cengio , Vicenza Province.......her mother was a *Panozzo* from Tresche Conca ( now known as Roana ) , this Panozzo was Teresa Panozzo born 1820 who married Francesco Lello.......
> Lello matches me also in my ydna matches
> 
> The Lello family in USA seem to be un-contactable as this is where Lello link me to



In contact with the person who runs this family line and they are H95a also have a line which is from Falze Veneto

my search begins here
https://www.findagrave.com/cemetery/...munal-cemetery

----------


## torzio

traced another swedish line of H95a ................linked with me in Ftdna and Geni ............spoken to family member recently ..............

This is the hokansdotter line
born sweden, died in finland

* Kreeta Hookanantytär 
* English (default): Kreeta Hookanantytär, Swedish: Greta Håkansdotter 


Gender:
Female

Birth:
 1630 
Replösa, Ljungby, Sweden 

Death:
 May 27, 1693 (62-63) 
Alperi, Veteli, Finland 




........................
she only had one daughter.......see below
........................
* Kaarina Mikontytär 
* Swedish: Carin Mickelsdotter 

Gender:
Female

Birth:
 October 16, 1666 
Veteli, Finland

----------


## torzio

> traced another swedish line of H95a ................linked with me in Ftdna and Geni ............spoken to family member recently ..............
> 
> This is the hokansdotter line
> born sweden, died in finland
> 
> * Kreeta Hookanantytär 
> *
> 
>  English (default): Kreeta Hookanantytär, Swedish: Greta Håkansdotter 
> ...




Mitochondrial DNA H95a: found in Sweden and north-east Italy (https://www.eupedia.com/europe/Haplogroup_H_mtDNA.shtml).
YFull (https://www.yfull.com/) gives the haplo group an age estimation of 5400 (700-19200) years.


This mtDNA haplo is also found in Finland. It seems, that Greta Håkansdotter [Kreeta Hookanantytär Alberi] brought the haplo to Finland with her. She was born in Ljungby, Southern Sweden, around 1630, and came as a soldier's wife over to Kälviä, Western Finland, about 1660. She has thousands of descendants in Finland. Three persons in her straight maternal line proved by the church rercords has been tested to mitochondrial DNA haplo H95a by FTDNA.


*Kreeta Hookanantytär Alberi* Greta Håkansdotter had worked with her first husband in Kälviä (Kelviå), Finland. After his death, she married former soldier Mickel Larsson. Their only known child, Karen, was born in 1666. The couple started a farm called Alberg in Röring Village, Veteli in the 1670’s. Mickel Larsson was registered as being the master of the Alberg homestead between the years 1676-1786. Karen Mickelsdotter’s husband Jakob Eskilsson Saukko followed Lars Mickelsson as the master of Alberg. They used the last name Alperi or Alberi. 
The vicar of Kokkola (Karleby) parish Isak Falander visited the chapel parish of Veteli in 1673. He asked if there was witchcraft practiced among the parishioners. A woman called Sisilia, the wife of Erik Pakkala, then told that she had seen Greta Håkansdotter take the Holy Bread out of her mouth and hide it while having Holy communion last Easter. Greta was taken to the court. She defended herself by explaining that as she had lost ther upper front teeth, she had to close her mouth with the help of her fingers. Greta was ordered to vow ”herself as the 12th” that she was not a witch. Finding 11 persons to wittness for her innocence must not have been easy in a small village. She either managed to do that or the charges were otherwise dropped, for she did not suffer a death sentence.

----------


## torzio

*Leila Hilja Annikki Syri*  Swedish: Syri 
Gender:
Female

Birth:
 February 23, 1937 
Lestijärvi, Finland

Death:
 August 10, 2010 (73) 
Södertälje, Stockholm County, Sweden 

Place of Burial:
Södertälje, Stockholm County, Sweden

 Immediate Family: 
 Daughter of Matti Syri and <private> (Lintilä) 
Wife of <private> Määttä 
Mother of Maarit Helen Ströberg 

DNA Markers:
 H95a

----------


## torzio

*Maija Kreeta Lintilä (Tuikka)*  Gender:
Female

Birth:
 March 20, 1879 
Lestijärvi, Finland

Death:
 January 09, 1910 
Lestijärvi, Finland 



DNA Markers:
 H95a

----------


## torzio

*Maija Kreeta Lintilä (Tuikka)* 



Gender:
Female

Birth:
 March 20, 1879 
Lestijärvi, Finland

Death:
 January 09, 1910 
Lestijärvi, Finland



DNA Markers:
 H95a

----------


## torzio

*Susanna Erkintytär Liedes*  Finnish: Liedes, Swedish: Susanna Eriksdotter 
Gender:
Female

Birth:
 March 20, 1785 
Liedes, Halsua, Finland

Death:
 March 22, 1858 (73) 
Liedes, Halsua, Finland


 Daughter of Erkki Matinpoika Liedes and Kaarina Juhontytär Löija 



DNA Markers:
 H95a

----------


## torzio

> Further drilling down ( easy because Women do not take the husband surname in Marriage ) ....found Zordan mother wassurname* Carlassare* from Cogollo del Cengio , Vicenza Province.......her mother was a *Panozzo* from Tresche Conca ( now known as Roana ) , this Panozzo was Teresa Panozzo born 1820 who married Francesco Lello.......
> Lello matches me also in my ydna matches
> 
> The Lello family in USA seem to be un-contactable as this is where Lello link me to



further down the rabbit hole

The Italian Tyrolese /Swede match is via surname Holler, through Gruber ..............this line went through to the Panz family of 1775 from Liebenau, Austria


The Kournay line ( another mtdna match with H95a via the Dimpfl family) is attached with this Panz line via Nosek family, the earlier line is Grecheler and earlier than this is the Schaeffer line from Klosterneuburg, Austria 


So, it seems my south Tyrol via the Swede and the Austria line via Dimpfl seem to be linked

----------


## torzio

I wonder if the Panozzo of the tyrolese-italian line is linked with the Panz line ????????????????

----------


## torzio

just received another H95a match with myself ..............a swedish site .....all in swedish 

using google translate ......the H95a looks like it comes from Denmark

* Mathilda Persson Hagen*  b.1855

had daughter
Anna Sophie Margaretha Petersen (født Hagen)
23. jan. 1898
Sverige



Hagen line?

was Hegen

and in 1814 was Hegg

----------


## torzio

it looks like mtdna H95 has split and its origin is Sweden




YF97110 = Denmark/Sweden

YF65228 = Sweden/Finland

JQ703248 = Sweden

MF497497 = Finland

HQ593807 = Italy ....Belluno Veneto

JX153025 = Italy .....Pavia Lombardy

----------


## torzio

more H95a .............Austrian sample is from Carinthia in Austria


her austrian flag does not match her Myhertiage family tree

----------


## torzio

> more H95a .............Austrian sample is from Carinthia in Austria
> 
> her austrian flag does not match her Myhertiage family tree


The Austrian flag seems to be linked to a surname Persson .........
the only line previous to this Persson is with a Marke surname from Niederösterreich, Österreich ....................who married a Gruber from the same place
Interesting is I have another H95a match with a Swede who ancestors pre 1919 was in Bolzano ( south Tyrol ) their maiden surname was Holler and before this Gruber

----------


## torzio

> it looks like mtdna H95 has split and its origin is Sweden
> 
> YF97110 = Denmark/Sweden
> YF65228 = Sweden/Finland
> JQ703248 = Sweden
> MF497497 = Finland
> HQ593807 = Italy ....Belluno Veneto
> JX153025 = Italy .....Pavia Lombardy



correction on my part ........YF97110 is not from Sweden or Denmark, but is a Nebula tested Austrian women who lives in Italy.

Interesting how Yfull accept Nebula tested samples and Ftdna does not

----------


## torzio

kit # 395959 Madalena CANDERAN, b.1805 Italy PN Italy *H95a*

Maddalena *CANDERAN*
Born in 1805
Deceased 11 July 1877 - Tramonti di Sopra, Frioul Venetie Julienne, ITALIE, aged 71 years old


Her mother is Cecilia Canderan and father Antonio Canderan...........madalena married Giovanni Cassan , his father was Domenico Cassan and mother Domenica Canderan......

----------


## torzio

Found 2 lines for Cecilia Canderan from post # 49 ...............so more checks need to be done

either

Beatrice Zatti .............circa 1740


or


Barbara Vallar ..............circa 1750

----------


## torzio

Another H95a match .........
Surname Zech ..........initial J  
could be from ..............Zecchin e decisamente veneto, Zecchini è tipico della zona che comprende Emilia e Romagna, o basso Veneto e Lombardia,
This match is in Swabia Germany and also into Alsace France

or maybe from 

Buja, Udine, Italy
Period : 1601 - 1716 
NOTE Questo indice fu fatto dalle fotografie dei registri parrocchiali di Buia (Battesimi) .

----------


## torzio

> Another H95a match .........
> Surname Zech ..........initial J 
> could be from ..............Zecchin e decisamente veneto, Zecchini è tipico della zona che comprende Emilia e Romagna, o basso Veneto e Lombardia,
> This match is in Swabia Germany and also into Alsace France
> 
> or maybe from 
> 
> Buja, Udine, Italy
> Period : 1601 - 1716 
> NOTE Questo indice fu fatto dalle fotografie dei registri parrocchiali di Buia (Battesimi) .



Date 03/11/1641
Last Name ZECH
First Name Domenica
Father's First Name Daniele
Mother's Last Name Appolonia

seems like a different branch

----------


## torzio

> kit # 395959 Madalena CANDERAN, b.1805 Italy PN Italy *H95a*
> 
> Maddalena *CANDERAN*
> Born in 1805
> Deceased 11 July 1877 - Tramonti di Sopra, Frioul Venetie Julienne, ITALIE, aged 71 years old
> 
> 
> Her mother is Cecilia Canderan and father Antonio Canderan...........madalena married Giovanni Cassan , his father was Domenico Cassan and mother Domenica Canderan......

----------


## torzio

> kit # 395959 Madalena CANDERAN, b.1805 Italy PN Italy *H95a*
> Maddalena *CANDERAN*
> Born in 1805
> Deceased 11 July 1877 - Tramonti di Sopra, Frioul Venetie Julienne, ITALIE, aged 71 years old
> Her mother is Cecilia Canderan and father Antonio Canderan...........madalena married Giovanni Cassan , his father was Domenico Cassan and mother Domenica Canderan......


There is another Maddalena born same year.

Correct via BDM , records for the H95a Maddalena ia....father, Natale Canderan and mother is Lucia Zatti .........................Luci father is Pietro and married 2 women in his life ( so unsure on Lucia birth day ) a Del Zotto and a Biason.

also, this Madalena married Giobatta Canderan.

Madalena had 2 children..............Albino and Elena Maddalena

----------


## torzio

new Yfull split

----------


## torzio

> There is another Maddalena born same year.
> Correct via BDM , records for the H95a Maddalena ia....father, Natale Canderan and mother is Lucia Zatti .........................Luci father is Pietro and married 2 women in his life ( so unsure on Lucia birth day ) a Del Zotto and a Biason.
> also, this Madalena married Giobatta Canderan.
> Madalena had 2 children..............Albino and Elena Maddalena



Finally found the BDM .............major annoyance 

father was Natale.................mother *Lucia Diotto* 1790-1883 ..............mother of Lucia was *Anna Codini b. 1775 from Codroipo, Udine, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italia
*
Lucia also had a son , Alvise ( luigi ) b. 1807

----------


## torzio

2 more North-Italian H95a ................strange that they match Canderan as exact matches.......but do not appear for me .....(what is ftdna doing ?)


De Zardo line is from a woman
surname *Fioretta Giacomelli from Calaizo di cadore, Belluno, veneto*, Italy b.1870


and

Mathilda De Cecco b. 1903-1930 USA
Carina ( correct is Carolina ) Stellon 1883-1972 Fanna, Pordenone, Friuli, Italy
her mother Matilde Stellon 1854-1887 Fanna, Pordenone, Friuli, Italy
her mother Margheita De ( Di )Cecco 1817- ? Fanna, Pordenone, Friuli, Italy
to her mother *Elisabetta Zambon circa 1780 - ? Fanna, Pordenone, Friuli, Italy*

----------


## torzio

> Finally found the BDM .............major annoyance 
> father was Natale.................mother *Lucia Diotto* 1790-1883 ..............mother of Lucia was *Anna Codini b. 1775 from Codroipo, Udine, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italia
> *
> Lucia also had a son , Alvise ( luigi ) b. 1807



Correct surname is Deotto

https://www.cognomix.it/mappe-dei-co...taliani/DEOTTO



Lucia had another son named Luigi b. 1805-1811 


strange ......had a Luigi 1805 and a Alvise 1807 ......................Alvise is the Venetian form of Luigi .....................

----------


## torzio

Another H95a 
from

Verzegnis, Tolmezzo, Friuli, Italy

Lucina Zanutel b. 1755 


All these H95a Alpine Italians are either Friuliani or Trentini

----------


## torzio

Feels like this mtDna H95 and H95a ..............is an ancient Rhaetic marker ...........part of Rhaeto-Romance 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Questione_Ladina
While the areas that now speak Friulian were originally inhabited by speakers of Venetic (likely Italic) and Celtic languages, the areas of Northeastern Italy that now speak Ladin initially spoke a non-Indo-European language called Raetic. Ladin and Romansh originate from the Vulgar Latin spoken by Roman soldiers during the conquests of Raetia. 
How do the Swedes and west Finns have it ??? ...............Scania, Gotland etc ?

----------


## torzio

> Another H95a 
> from
> 
> Verzegnis, Tolmezzo, Friuli, Italy
> 
> Lucina Zanutel b. 1755 
> 
> 
> All these H95a Alpine Italians are either Friuliani or Trentini


Zanutel is erred.............it is Lucina SARADELLO from Ragogna, Friuli

her mother was Maria Pascot

----------


## torzio

latest H95a mtdna

----------


## capisan

It seems to me H95 is a branch more Northern Italian , is it true or not ?

----------


## torzio

> It seems to me H95 is a branch more Northern Italian , is it true or not ?



not sure .............there is another in Bolzano in North Italy not placed on map i noticed ..........maybe your correct..............I thought it might be Lombard or Ostrogoth

but IIRC lombards did not bring any women to Italy

----------


## Wâldpykjong

Yes, most likely

----------

